# Tall people bjj problems



## OldManJim (Feb 12, 2016)

So I've been going to Bjj for a couple of weeks now. I've been fortunate to always be paired up with blue belts who are nothing but helpful. I've noticed since I'm so tall (6'8") I've had some problems with some techniques. For example coming from standing position to trapping the knee and sliding the wizzer through the under hook to a D'Arce choke my coach has had me sprawl while the smaller students are just able to roll forward slightly to get it. Is it normal for tall people to modify all moves or is it just cause I'm green and not so flexible yet? Any pointers? My coach helps alot...my school is SAS Team under Jorge Gurgel


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2016)

longer arms can actually help with a d'arce choke.  Just keep practicing.

Also, as a tall guy learn to love the triangle.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 12, 2016)

Most techniques in most arts, in their "pure" form, are correct for someone roughly the same size. Even for standing throws, if I'm working with someone your size (10" taller than me), I'll have to make adjustments in stances, direction of movement, how I off-balance you, and more. And if I'm working with my wife (about 10" shorter than me), I'll have to make an entirely different set of adjustments.

So, yes, you'll probably find yourself making a lot of "adjustments" to the techniques, because seldom will anyone else in the room be working with someone that much shorter than them. If you have any really short people (like my wife), watch when they are paired with an average-height partner. That partner will likely be doing some of the same adjustments you are.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 12, 2016)

The thing about BJJ is that what you're learning is your JJ, not anyone else's. You're constantly having to learn what works with your body. I'm on the taller side but not as tall as you (6'1") so I have trouble getting underneath smaller folks for the throws but it's easier to put pressure on folks. I am actually constantly amazed at how some of the really small guys can move underneath me... They move way more tighter than me. Everyone has their JJ.


----------



## Hanzou (Feb 13, 2016)

Steve and Kuniggety pretty much nailed it.

There's so many techniques and variations that you'll eventually begin to hone in on a style that fits your body best. My instructor is tall and lanky, and as Steve said, his triangle is sneaky and nasty. I would also argue that tall people have some of the best guards in JJ....

Which is why I quickly learned leg locks to make them pay!


----------



## OldManJim (Feb 13, 2016)

I guess a lot of my preconceived notions have been dismissed. I get it...the base is there..adapt it to how it best fits you. I'm still learning, like I said I'm only two weeks in. One of the things I've had the biggest problems with is trying to not hurt my partners cause I'm so big. I've had them repeatedly tell me to put my weight on them or to not be afraid that I'll hurt them! I'm so afraid to be the newbie training partner that hurts people that I think I'm doing it anyway! Irony lol


----------



## drop bear (Feb 13, 2016)

Drop to your knees  during the take down. That takes away that massive slam factor.

Do bulk sprawls. That will increase your ability to get low.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 13, 2016)

OldManJim said:


> One of the things I've had the biggest problems with is trying to not hurt my partners cause I'm so big. I've had them repeatedly tell me to put my weight on them or to not be afraid that I'll hurt them! I'm so afraid to be the newbie training partner that hurts people that I think I'm doing it anyway! Irony lol



I had the same notion for awhile but then you come to the realization that A. They are there of their own free volition the same as you and B. You're hampering your training (and theirs as they're learning to move and escape from someone so large)


----------

